# KUALA LUMPUR | Crowne Plaza KLCC | 200m+ | 53 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project: Crowne Plaza KLCC
floor: 53 floor
Developer: Yuk Tung Properties
Categories: Mixed Use
Location: Jalan Yap Kwan Seng, KLCC



davidwsk said:


> 53 fl
> Previously Royce Residence.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oct 2020

from Wan Flystudio


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

